# General > Gardening >  Grass strimming in Wick area.

## Brafturk

Looking for someone to strim overgrown grass in the back garden in the Wick area. Will rake the grass myself, just need it strimmed.

----------


## angela5

sent u a pm,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------

